# Tanning and Leather



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I don't have goats or sheep, but would love to get my hands on some leather from either animal. Does anyone here make and sell it for reasonable prices?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Apparently not!! 

.....and, don't go asking abut such things in the sheep forum unless you like the sound of crickets. :indif:

I'd try ebay. There are some awesome deals to be had on there.
In the mean time, I'm going to be looking to tan my own.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

LOL!

I wonder why it is so quiet about this?
Especially if I were to post in the sheep forum?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Must be some new regulations we're not aware of. 

It's like there's this huge monster coming, and everyone knows to be quiet and not make any noise.....except us. Don't you hate it when that happens ? :shrug:


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

lol - it does kind of feel that way.

oh well


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tandyleather stores carry sheepskins that you can obtain for about $50-$100. They have a sparse selection of goatskins as well.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Funny but I have the skins here I am waiting for help in tanning them. I have maybe 40 kid goats skins to deal with. between newborn and 30 -45 days. We use the meat and I want to use the hides as well. waste not want not.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, if we were to be wanting the skins minus the hair, I'd say brain tanned, all the way.
But if we want the hair left on the hides, then I'm not sure.
I used to rub salt and alum on rabbit hides, as a kid, and had quite a stash of them at one point in time. They were a little stiff and eventually attracted moths and their ilk.
Paul from MullersLaneFarm has a sulfuric acid/water/salt concoction recipe that he uses for his tanning projects.
Apparently the trick is to do the serious stretching, chewing, pulling and working of the skin--hair on-- at just such and such a moisture level so as not to lose the hairs in the process. Seems like drier the better.....but I don't recall for certain.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

kasilofhome said:


> Funny but I have the skins here I am waiting for help in tanning them. I have maybe 40 kid goats skins to deal with. between newborn and 30 -45 days. We use the meat and I want to use the hides as well. waste not want not.


Just brain tan them!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

That is what we plan on.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

You just gotta actually take the brain out of the animal. So far I haven't gotten past the queasiness factor, I just just can't whack the head apart! It's bad enough having to whack it off, but then it can go in the bucket.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

The best place to go get great leather affordably is 'Distant Drums' - they have a awesome shop on eBay:http://stores.ebay.com/1-Source-for-Leather-Distant-Drums They will save you a lot of money with combined shipping, I have order several times from them and can say their leather is excellent!

Another great shop on eBay is the 'Leather Guy' (he's a little more expensive, but he also sells tools any accessories - basically anything you could possibly want for working with leather: http://stores.ebay.com/The-Leather-Guy

Hope this helps you!


----------

